# African cichlid tank



## Evangeline

So I am starting a 55 gallon cichlid tank that has two pictus catfish. I talked to the guy at the fish store he said I would want 20 cichlids. He said over stock to reduce aggression. I go on Sunday to pick the fish. He said he could also help me sex the fish but he is not always right. Heres the list of what he has in: Obi zibras, demisonis, yellow labs,brichardis, aroris, peakock,mandas. Sorry if I spelled wrong he gave me the names over the phone. My question is can you give me a list of which species to buy and how many and what sex. Then when I go to the store I know exactlly what to ask for. Thanks.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

I don't know a lot about cichlids in particular, so what I'm about to say may very well be incorrect... But he told you that overstocking will reduce aggression?? That really doesn't sound right to me. If you haven't already, I'd do some serious research to back that before you buy your fish. There must be cichild forums that you could consult, and there are plenty of cichlid keepers on general aquarium forums. Please post some pics when the tank is stocked! My 55 currently houses two goldies, a bushynose pleco, three bamboo shrimp and some nerite snails, but someday I hope to keep discus! They're so beautiful.


----------



## swolek

Ok, please don't take this the wrong way...

But I think you should take a step back for now and research the fish you're interested in. Google the species in that list (since obviously you can't have all of them and I bet there are some that appeal more to you?) and take your time to read up on them, look up info on wetwebmedia.com (I gave you this link a while ago and still strongly recommend searching on there), and talk to people who own the fish on forums . Not only will you have some time to decide which fish you truly want and are interested in but you'll also have more success in the long run. Almost anyone can keep fish temporarily, especially if they're hardy, but not many people manage to keep them for their true lifespans (often 10 or more years). 

Also, stop listening to pet store employees. Never take fish advice from someone who wants to sell something. Suggesting you go out and buy 20+ cichlids and stick them in a newly set up tank is horrible advice and would crash your tank quickly. Then again, I guess that means you'd need replacements...see where I'm going with this?

Besides some general care information, I'm not the best person to ask about cichlids. They never interested me much so the only cichlids species I have experience with are German Rams, Bolivian Rams, and Chromides. But even if I was a cichlid expert, I wouldn't feel comfortable giving you a simple list (get x number of these, x number of those, etc.). I don't know which species YOU want to keep and your post tells me you haven't looked them up yet (since you weren't even sure on some of the names...).

Again, I say this not to sound elitist but because I want you to be successful long term. Most people aren't. Otherwise we'd hear of more 10-15 year old fish.


----------



## Evangeline

The first thing I did after talking to the guy on the phone was google each species to find ize and temperment. I really dont have time to join fish aquarium websites. I weeded out some of the fish off the list that get over 6 inches in size however I still want a accurate stocking suggestion of which species goes with which the best and how many. I research all the time however theres alot of difference answers for how many fish I can have in a 55 gallon.


----------



## Evangeline

I have been doing more research. This is my stocking list:
1 male yellow lab
3 female yellow labs
1 male demisoni
1 male ob zebra
1 male arora cichlid
3 female auror cichlids

Any suggestions or advice on stocking list.


----------



## brandypup

Is this a repituble fish specialty store? It still sounds like weird advice. Why sex the fish unless your breeding? I know when I was breeding betta fish I joined the Betta Congress and went to shows and the meetings. I did find this for you
American Cichlid Association

there are also cichlid message boards. SOmetimes you do not have to join to just find some information. 

Good luck. I dont know much about these fish.


----------



## twoisplenty

It is very important to sex fish prior to purchasing them. The reason is if you buy 4 yellow labs and 3 are male and 1 is female then that female will be harrassed usually until death occurs because the males all want to breed with her.

*IT IS VERY IMPORTANT* to research what fish are compatible with one another. Your list has Africans from both lake systems (Malawi and Tanganyika), this is a no no. You need to keep fish together from one particular lake system not mix the 2. Also never mix African cichlids with American cichlids, they have different needs. If you are keeping your pimcats then set up a South American tank with Rainbow fish and a pair of Rams. 

If you want an African tank then 20 fish is way to many. Pet store employees act as if they know what they are talking about but the majority know jack crap and are just doing their job by selling you a ton of fish. Didnt you just get this tank recently? Then it isnt cycled and that should be your main goal. Cycling a tank of that size can take up to 8 weeks to do properly. Purchase yourself a water test kit like the API mater test kit and properly cycle your tank first. Africans are sensitive and require excellent water conditions.

Here is a link to 55G cookie cutter set ups that groups fish together by location that are compatible with one another. It also tells you how many of each you can have. 

Cookie Cutter - 55-gallons


----------



## brandypup

Thanks! I didn't relize that with other fish. with betta you have to keep seperated until breeding time then seperate again so I didn't know it mattered with other kinds fish.


----------



## Huginn

If you don't have five minutes to join a fish forum and make a post how do you have time to do water changes, research and all proper maintenance??? Take the five minutes you are using to post on here and get advice from around five people to make a post on a fish appropriate forum and get much more answers. . . 

Listen to twoisplenty, that is really good advice. Do a fishless cycle (Freshwater cycling) it will save you money, fish and headaches. It takes about 8 to 10 weeks depending on how diligent you are. Get a good freshwater test kit and test as you are cycling RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH!!!! One thing I can say is start with your least aggressive and then add the the most aggressive very least. Only add a few fish at a time, DO NOT ADD THEM ALL AT ONCE. If you are new to fish, start with some more peaceful South Americans, things like severums, firemouths, blood parrots or apistos. 99.9% of customers that I have will start with African's and within 5 months hate fish keeping because they are so hard. . . RESEARCH is your FRIEND. Good Luck.

[url=http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?54692-APISTOGRAMMA-AND-OTHER-NEW-WORLD-DWARF-CICHLIDS]APISTOGRAMMA AND OTHER NEW WORLD DWARF CICHLIDS[/URL]
Educating MFK on Africans!!


----------



## swolek

Evangeline said:


> The first thing I did after talking to the guy on the phone was google each species to find ize and temperment. I really dont have time to join fish aquarium websites. I weeded out some of the fish off the list that get over 6 inches in size however I still want a accurate stocking suggestion of which species goes with which the best and how many. I research all the time however theres alot of difference answers for how many fish I can have in a 55 gallon.


If you don't have a couple of minutes to join a forum to research fish, is this really the right hobby? Getting answers on forums from people who actually keep the fish is very, very helpful (and forums tend to have useful articles and stickies). Pet store employees want to sell you fish, many websites with care info want to sell you fish...hobbyists have nothing to gain by giving out false info.

I also gave you a website that requires no registration. It would have answered all of the questions you asked with a little searching.

The cichlids you listed are not compatible and are from different areas. Which species are you most interested in? Maybe we can help design a set-up around them.


----------



## Evangeline

Im most interested in yellow labs. All I was asking for was a list of compatible species and how many and what sex to buy. No need to get harsh. Maybe its my falt for sounding like I didnt care when I said I didnt want to join a forum. I am not lazy. I just dont want to join a bunch of fish forums. I have been browsing forums but still here a bunch of different answers on what species are compatible. I questioned the pet stores best store in the town they are suppost to be fish experts when they told me 20 fish sounds crazy for 55 gallon I was thingking more between 10-12. Im thinking three species 1 male yellow lab 3 females 1 ob zebra 3 females and one other species that is one male 3 females. This is the list he has in stock:
demisoni(love but they sound really aggressive), arora, peackock(I think to peaceful), brichardi, blue top zebra mendas.) Sorry if spellings wrong.


----------



## twoisplenty

Labs, Zebras and any peacock species will get along just fine. All of these species like rock caves so make sure you have plenty of places for them. They are all mouth brooders and its awesome to see a female with a mouth full of fry 

I use to breed Africans  Stay away from Demonsi cichlids as they are very aggressive and will bully the yellow labs. Another species that would work with the above fish mentioned are Steveni Taiwan Reef cichlids. As with most Africans, the males have all the colour and the females tend to be very drab. If you want a very colourful tank then I would suggest an all male show tank.


----------



## Evangeline

Thankyou very much twoisplenty know I have my stocking list. I have four caves three plants and a few slates stacked towards the back of the tank so there is still lots of open swimming space. I tested the water again and everything is good. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## twoisplenty

No problem, just a question though. What are your water parameters since you said you tested them. I am more interested in Ammonia, Nitrate and Nitrite levels.


----------



## bridget246

Evangeline said:


> I have been doing more research. This is my stocking list:
> 1 male yellow lab
> 3 female yellow labs
> 1 male demisoni(avoid!)
> 1 male ob zebra
> 1 male arora cichlid
> 3 female auror cichlids
> 
> Any suggestions or advice on stocking list.


I'll give more advice later. A 55 gallon is a little on the small side. I wouldn't try to do an African community tank in anything under 75 gallons.


----------



## Evangeline

55 gallon. Nitrate:0
Nitrite:0
Hardness 150 My stock list: 1 male yellow lab 3 females, 1 male zebra 3 females, 1 male peacock 3 females.
Chlrorine:0
Alkalinity:120
PH: 7.2
The substrate is gravel with crushed coral. Temperature 26 degrees celcius.


----------



## twoisplenty

Ok, so this is why I asked. Your tank is not cycled and therefore not ready for fish. You need to cycle your tank or you will poison and kill your expensive Africans. Ammonia should read 0, Nitrites 0 and Nitrates should be anywhere between 20-40ppms

I suggest you read up on a fishless cycle. Its easy to do and will take about 6-8 weeks to complete.


----------



## Evangeline

They do read zero thats what I posted.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Evangeline said:


> They do read zero thats what I posted.


What is your Ammonia at?
How long has the tank been up running?
What have you done so far to aid in the cycle??


----------



## twoisplenty

twoisplenty said:


> Ammonia should read 0, Nitrites 0 and *Nitrates should be anywhere between 20-40ppms*


The 3 most important things to test forr are AMMONIA which you didnt post, NITRITE and NITRATES 

0's across the board means that there is no beneficial bacteria present to handle the bioload (fish poop). Without beneficial bacteria your tanks water will become poisoned by ammonia which is extremely toxic to fish and can cause a multitude of health issues including death.


----------



## swolek

Just because you get readings of zero it doesn't mean your tank is cycled. They need to stay that way consistently and in a freshwater tank with no live plants I'd be shocked if there were zero nitrates with pictus catfish (they're messy). I think the tank is new and hasn't spiked yet, I don't think it's truly cycled. I'd give it some time with just the catfish and see what happens.

Ammonia and nitrite being zero is good (is ammonia zero? you didn't mention it) but you should be seeing nitrate if the tank is cycled.


----------



## Evangeline

The tank was purchased a week ago but used the water out of the old already established tanks which were 2 months running aswell as the gravel and filter system. I used Tetra aquasafe plus and Stability. The test only does nitrite, nitrate, hardness,chlorine,alkinity, and ph.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Evangeline said:


> The tank was purchased a week ago but used the water out of the old already established tanks which were 2 months running aswell as the gravel and filter system. I used Tetra aquasafe plus and Stability. The test only does nitrite, nitrate, hardness,chlorine,alkinity, and ph.


Well the water isnt going to do anything.

The gravel and filter will help a bit...although only 2 months up and running isnt very old either.

I would HIGHLY suggest listening to the others and complete a more in depth cycle...and also get tests for ammonia(I HIGHLY suggest the liquid test, not dip stick ones.)


----------



## Evangeline

ok will do.


----------



## swolek

In a pinch you can also get the water tested for ammonia at the pet store. It should be free . You want to eventually get your own ammonia test kit (especially before buying fish) but it would give you an idea of what's going on now.


----------



## Evangeline

Ok I am going to wait to get the fish. I am starting to think I am going to have a all male tank. My question is can you have more then one male of the same species in the tank or will they fight.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Evangeline said:


> Ok I am going to wait to get the fish. I am starting to think I am going to have a all male tank. My question is can you have more then one male of the same species in the tank or will they fight.


They *generally* wont fight if there is nothing to fight over(ie. no females!:wink


----------



## twoisplenty

That is correct. But.... if you get two or 3 males of the same species only 1 will be the dominant male and get the most colour. The other two (sub-adults) will still get some colouring but be no where near as bright as the dominant male.


----------



## Evangeline

Well I went to the pet store yesterday and found what I wanted and the owner said was compatible. I decided not to go with african cichlids. After what he told me with aggression and always a chance they can kill each other and have to remove one. This is what I want for the 55 gallon with my two pictus catfish once the aquarium is cycled:
1 baby senegal bichir, 3 baby yoyo loaches, 1 baby firemouth cichlid, 1 blue gourami and 1 golden gourami.


----------



## twoisplenty

The birchir is going to eat the yoyo loaches and the fire mouth is going to pick on and kill the gourami's. Not the most compatible species you have listed there. 

Gourami's are very peaceful fish and do well with tetra's, guppies and swordtail fish. 

Birchirs do well with other birchirs, severums, large Angel fish, knife fish, really anything that can't fit in its mouth.


----------



## swolek

Why not pick ONE species to start that you're interested in (remembering that it must be compatible with pictus catfish) so we can help you with a stock list?


----------



## twoisplenty

Since your Pictus Cat fish are already present how about looking for the following compatible fish:

Congo Tetra's Congo Tetra - Phenacongrammus interrutpus You can get 4-6 of these, the males are the more colourful so I would get all males if possible 

Black Skirt Tetra's Black Skirt Tetra - Gymnocorymbus ternetzi All tetras do better in groups so 6 is a nice group

Boesemani Rainbow Fish Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Boesemani Rainbow 3-4 of these OR

Praecox Rainbow Fish Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Praecox Rainbow 3-4 of these


----------



## Evangeline

Could I have one senegal bichir, one male firemouth and the two pictus catfish. Would love to have two angelfish in there but guessing they wouldnt be compatible with firemouth.


----------



## Evangeline

My nitrite is 0 and nitrate is now reading .5, I will have to pick all the coral out of the gravel because these fish like slightly acidic and not hard.


----------



## twoisplenty

How are you cycling? With your Pim cats?

Sure you could have the Birchir, the Pim cats and a firemouth cichlid. You could also add a couple Convicts too or A Red Bolivian Ram


----------



## Evangeline

Yes all I have are the two pictus catfish in there and used the folter system and gravel from an old tank. I dont think I want convicts as they breed like rabbits and can be quite aggressive. Could I pit a pair of large angelfish in there. I herd angels and bichirs are fine together or would the firemouth hurt them, if not I would be happy with just the bichir, pictus, and firemouth. The brichir is going to get big anyways. Funny question but do you have to worry about the senigel bichir biting you when cleaning out the tank., they look like they have teeth.


----------



## Evangeline

Ok so my water is testing good. I got one male firemouth and a senigel bichir in the 55 gallon aquarium. The tank looks so empty. I do realize the fish will grow. Is there anything else I could add. I saw severums in the pet store I loved but I read they can get 10 inches which I am guessing is to big. The male firemouth is small but seems territorial aggressive. I want to make sure whatever I get isnt small enough that it will get eaten by the senegal bichir which is 3 inches or bullied by the male firemouth. Any suggestions.


----------



## bridget246

Evangeline said:


> Ok so my water is testing good. I got one male firemouth and a senigel bichir in the 55 gallon aquarium. The tank looks so empty. I do realize the fish will grow. Is there anything else I could add. I saw severums in the pet store I loved but I read they can get 10 inches which I am guessing is to big. The male firemouth is small but seems territorial aggressive. I want to make sure whatever I get isnt small enough that it will get eaten by the senegal bichir which is 3 inches or bullied by the male firemouth. Any suggestions.


That senegal bichir is going to get large for that 55 gallon. With larger fish like that your running yourself low on options with other fish. I have a 65 gallon with a jack dimpsey. I wanted to put in tank mates with him but I can't. Anything able to handle his size would be too large to have both of them in the same tank. 

I thought this was going to be an african tank? I remember my first fish. A yellow lab(RIP late last year), firemouth(RIP), convict(RIP), common pleco(RIP this year), and a jack Dimpesy. I had all of these small fish in one 10 gallon tank because the LFS told me they only grow to the size of my tank and I took his word for it. Most of the fish lived until around 7 or 8 in separate tanks. I've learned so much since then. 

Sorry I could not be of more help. I have a few other fish but my focus has always been on african cichlids(lake malawi only). I could answer tons of questions related to those. 

On my 75 gallon I have 3 canister filters. Mainly because I'm lazy with changing out the filters. I change the tank once a week and the filters once every few months. My Africans love the fast lake like current we have in there mixed with the holey rock. I haven't seen a fish yet that didn't show their true colors in that tank after only a week of being there.


----------



## Huginn

bridget246 said:


> *That senegal bichir is going to get large for that 55 gallon*. With larger fish like that your running yourself low on options with other fish. I have a 65 gallon with a jack dimpsey. I wanted to put in tank mates with him but I can't. Anything able to handle his size would be too large to have both of them in the same tank.
> 
> I thought this was going to be an african tank? I remember my first fish. A yellow lab(RIP late last year), firemouth(RIP), convict(RIP), common pleco(RIP this year), and a jack Dimpesy. I had all of these small fish in one 10 gallon tank because the LFS told me they only grow to the size of my tank and I took his word for it. Most of the fish lived until around 7 or 8 in separate tanks. I've learned so much since then.
> 
> Sorry I could not be of more help. I have a few other fish but my focus has always been on african cichlids(lake malawi only). I could answer tons of questions related to those.
> 
> On my 75 gallon I have 3 canister filters. Mainly because I'm lazy with changing out the filters. I change the tank once a week and the filters once every few months. My Africans love the fast lake like current we have in there mixed with the holey rock. I haven't seen a fish yet that didn't show their true colors in that tank after only a week of being there.


A senegal will not get too large for a 55gal. . . This fish only gets at MAX 12inches, a 55gal is four feet long and a foot and a half wide, giving him more than enough room to turn and swim. Further more, senegals do not not have the biomass to require a large tank, nor are they very active. They produce a small amount of waste and can be more than happy in a 55gal for life. . . 


> P. senegalus senegalus ('Senegal' or 'Cuiver's' bichir)- 12"





> Bichirs do not need a great deal of water depth in their tanks 8 to 12 inches is actually
> sufficient for any of the species.The minimum tank size for a single small species of
> bichir is a tank with a footprint of 36''x12''x16'' your standard 30 gallon tank


Polypterids an introduction and primer 3.0

Sens are the smallest of all polys and the author of this sticky actually breeds them and has been keeping them for many years. Maybe you are thinking of_ P. delhezi_? They only get a few inches bigger, but are much girthier and would do better in a 75gal with more width.


----------



## Evangeline

I went to the pet store with the list of african cichlids and the guy told me he didnt recommend africans because they are so agressive and can fight and kill each other which I guess is true your always taking a chance so I looked around and found a baby senigel which I absolutelly love and a small firemouth. I already did my research before buying these two and it says senigels can get to 12 inches but most dont grow past 10 inches. I will just stick with the pictus and other two fish then. They will all reach a good size eventually. Right now it looks like a empty tank.


----------



## Huginn

Evangeline said:


> I went to the pet store with the list of african cichlids and the guy told me he didnt recommend africans because they are so agressive and can fight and kill each other which I guess is true your always taking a chance so I looked around and found a baby senigel which I absolutelly love and a small firemouth. I already did my research before buying these two and it says senigels can get to 12 inches but most dont grow past 10 inches. I will just stick with the pictus and other two fish then. They will all reach a good size eventually. Right now it looks like a empty tank.


Some large bodied dither fish may be an option. A school of six australian rainbows (usually very affordable), black skirt tetras or giant danios would liven up the tank and be too big/fast to be eaten/picked on.


----------



## bridget246

Huginn said:


> A senegal will not get too large for a 55gal. . . This fish only gets at MAX 12inches, a 55gal is four feet long and a foot and a half wide, giving him more than enough room to turn and swim. Further more, senegals do not not have the biomass to require a large tank, nor are they very active. They produce a small amount of waste and can be more than happy in a 55gal for life. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polypterids an introduction and primer 3.0
> 
> Sens are the smallest of all polys and the author of this sticky actually breeds them and has been keeping them for many years. Maybe you are thinking of_ P. delhezi_? They only get a few inches bigger, but are much girthier and would do better in a 75gal with more width.


Like I said before. I don't know much about Sens. I just gave me thoughts based on what I found in a short search and compared it to what I did know. For example, an oscar gets to be about 12 inches or larger. A 55 gallon tank with Oscar and other fish, any other fish is asking for problems as the oscar gets older. They change their behavior in their older age. 



Evangeline said:


> I went to the pet store with the list of african cichlids and the guy told me he didnt recommend africans because they are so agressive and can fight and kill each other which I guess is true your always taking a chance so I looked around and found a baby senigel which I absolutelly love and a small firemouth. I already did my research before buying these two and it says senigels can get to 12 inches but most dont grow past 10 inches. I will just stick with the pictus and other two fish then. They will all reach a good size eventually. Right now it looks like a empty tank.


I like this idea. I agreed with not getting African Cichlids. They are fun to watch but they are pain to take care of. Getting a species tank is a lot easier than a community tank. Some African Cichlids have strict limits on diet on what they can handle without getting bloat. LFS ran out of my favorite food so I tried something similar. Turned my tank into a small grave yard. It upset me greatly as I was only use to losing a fish every few years at the most. That is when I started doing a lot more research on the proper fish diet. This is many years ago when I took this path. Since getting a dog and a baby along the way I've stopped my breeding. Just going to sit back and enjoy the tank that I currently have. 

If you have any questions related to fish tank heaters, hiding spots, maintenance, or filters let me know. Sorry I couldn't be of more help when it came to actually taking care of the fish. I can give you a really awesome resource. FishGeeks - Tropical Fish Supersite.

Edit: Just checked the site and it seems like it isn't as lively as it use to be when I got into the hobby years ago.


----------



## Huginn

bridget246 said:


> Like I said before. I don't know much about Sens. I just gave me thoughts based on what I found in a short search and compared it to what I did know. For example, an oscar gets to be about 12 inches or larger. A 55 gallon tank with Oscar and other fish, any other fish is asking for problems as the oscar gets older. They change their behavior in their older age.


The difference between a 12 inch Oscar and 12 inch Sen is body mass. A twelve inch Oscar has much more mass, they can weigh quite a bit. A 12 inch Sen, assuming they get that big, is only about an inch or two in diameter and is built more like a tube. It probably has about half the amount of mass as an Oscar. The other difference is feeding, an Oscar has a much bigger bioload than a Sen.


----------



## Evangeline

Well I moved around the fish between the three tanks. The 46 gallon bowfront now only has the male firemouth. Should I buy a pair of convicts and thats it.


----------



## Khan

I've been MIA for a few weeks, so I'm just sorta scanning all the threads. We have a 125gal tank in our living room. Aside from clown fish, which you always buy in multiples 3+, some Pleccos (sp) and a catfish, the only sex we have in the tank is Male. And yes these fish are very territorial so the more fish you have the better. Otherwise you will see that one fish "Claims" an area, a rock, etc. You will find that all of the other fish are confined to half of the tank, while this dominant fish chases them out of his territory. The dominant fish will always be brightly colored, while the others are barely colored. 
The lake that these fish come from in Africa has a definite divide. The fish that are from Malawi are very brightly colored; but these are the more aggressive species. You can't mix these with cichlids from other regions unless you want to replace your fish. 
Hope this helps, and if I duplicated anything already said, sorry. Like I said I was scanning the threads!!


----------



## Evangeline

Ok now my 55 gallon has 2 angelfish 1 senigal and two pictus. Do I have room for two more angelfish. I want to keep them even full grown.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Evangeline said:


> Ok now my 55 gallon has 2 angelfish 1 senigal and two pictus. Do I have room for two more angelfish. I want to keep them even full grown.


Your not going to be able to have that mix of fish together once full grown anyways. The Sen(and more then likely the cats) will go after the Angels. You will be lucky if they even get full grown.


----------



## Evangeline

Ive had pictus before with angels and no problem. I read online that many people keep large angelfish with senegals with no problem. I wont buy any more then. If I notice any problems with the angels I can always put them in the spare tank.


----------



## Evangeline

I am geting a 90 gallon corner aquarium tommorow for my african cichlids. I have:
1 terete lamprologous
2 aurora
1 Johanni
2 blue top zebra manda
2 yellow labs
1 red zebra
1 barloni
1 male firemouth ( I realise hese not african but he is doing fine)
My question is should I add any other fish such as a pleco or bottom feeder or do I need to.


----------



## Sprocket

Evangeline said:


> I am geting a 90 gallon corner aquarium tommorow for my african cichlids. I have:
> 1 terete lamprologous
> 2 aurora
> 1 Johanni
> 2 blue top zebra manda
> 2 yellow labs
> 1 red zebra
> 1 barloni
> 1 male firemouth ( I realise hese not african but he is doing fine)
> My question is should I add any other fish such as a pleco or bottom feeder or do I need to.


OOOH I LOVE African Cichlids. DEFINITELY my favorite fish to keep besides koi. Pictures pulease!!


----------



## Huginn

You don't need to add a bottom feeder. I always say you should only have one if you really like the look of them. Algae is easily scrubbed off and can be controlled with lightly feeding and reducing the amount of time your lights are on. You shouldn't need a catfish clean up crew, just gravel vacuum regularly. If you really want a catfish I would recommend one of the synodontis species or a couple of Rafaels.


----------



## Evangeline

I got my new 90 gallon corner aquarium tonight it looks new no scratches. I am now wondering should I go with play sand, small gravel or medium gravel for substrate. I want the lowest maintnence as possible if theres any difference its for african cichlids. What would you go with. It came with a 200 watt heater and a aqua clear 300.


----------

